# Done something stupid today.



## Humptulips (Feb 24, 2012)

Must have been stupid because I spent about 8 hours in the ER.
I had cut a strip up to the highway and powerlines. Shovel came in an logged it out. Went back today and we were going to push the remaining leaners away from the powerlines. Pretty nice spruce 30" to 40" and tall, 3 nice logs and a top to a tree. 
The fifth tree I fell I was watching the tree when it started to go and when it hit the ground it flipped up a chunk the shovel had left. Thought I was way in the clear. I had backed up about 15 feet and to the side from the stump. Chunk landed right on me. Knocked me down and landed across my hips. It was about 10' long and maybe 8" through.
Nothing broke but boy am I sore even with some painkillers. Feel pretty lucky though as it could have been a lot worse.

Shovel operator says it was a fluke and no way to predict it but I look back and think I should have seen it. I saw the chunk there, in fact I stepped over it and where I gunned the tree I should have seen it was going to just catch the end of it. Tree landed right where I gunned it. If I would have missed my lay I wouldn't have got hurt.

Saw that chunk fly up in the air and it seemed like my feet were stuck in concrete. Couldn't get out of the way. Afterwards I gutted it out and walked out but one step is tough right now.

I'm afraid the rest will have to wait a few days. After that I really have to quit going back. I'm too old for this.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 24, 2012)

Ouch, that doesn't sound like any fun. I'm glad you made it out of there with nothing broken though. 

Even one fracture in the pelvis can cost you a full liter of blood loss internally. Then you're talking about shock, sepsis, and 
a potential for your kidneys to shut down.


----------



## Eecho (Feb 24, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Must have been stupid because I spent about 8 hours in the ER.
> I had cut a strip up to the highway and powerlines. Shovel came in an logged it out. Went back today and we were going to push the remaining leaners away from the powerlines. Pretty nice spruce 30" to 40" and tall, 3 nice logs and a top to a tree.
> The fifth tree I fell I was watching the tree when it started to go and when it hit the ground it flipped up a chunk the shovel had left. Thought I was way in the clear. I had backed up about 15 feet and to the side from the stump. Chunk landed right on me. Knocked me down and landed across my hips. It was about 10' long and maybe 8" through.
> Nothing broke but boy am I sore even with some painkillers. Feel pretty lucky though as it could have been a lot worse.
> ...



dont feel too bad it happened to me too once . Cut a oak that had a very small dog leg in it . Put my notch and started the back cut no sooner then it detonated on the front and came back on me . Tried to run but happened way to far didnt even make a slight noise while checking my back cut. What I learned that day was that it had carpenter ants inside that had disentigrated the inside making it still appear stable . Ill never look at another standing dead the same . When she broke and popped over the stump saved my hip it crushed me into the ground . My father came over and helped me up all the same with a horrid limp. I didnt turn black in the leg for almost a week but the major pain was over in three to four days . The skin felt like it was tearing when I stretched in the morning not thinking about it until it caused me pain. Good luck to you that deep tissue bruising hurts and feels funny for months . They drained the excess blood off my hip from it and it did feel better though.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 24, 2012)

Well its good you were able to post about it. Must be sore as a son-of-a-gun.
Getting old, the mind is there (mostly) but them damn legs can't move like they used to.
Heal up takes longer.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 24, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> After that I really have to quit going back. I'm too old for this.



You'll heal. And you'll go back, too. Glad to hear it wasn't any worse.


----------



## slowp (Feb 24, 2012)

Hope you get better and can stay out of bouncy pickups for a while. That's what hurts after getting hurt. 

I found the same thing to be true. Just couldn't get the message to MOVE between the brain and the feet very fast. It was kind of funny though, seeing my boss starting a ride on the levered ladder at the scale ramp.

A younger logger saved him.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 24, 2012)

I am glad you are not seriously hurt, or worse. It's all a matter of time...if we are out there long enough, our "luck" will run out...can't beat the law of averages.

I know this all too well....yesterday I was pushing a tree beside a house...and my chopper cut too much...cut it about completely off the stump...I panicked and tried to push it away...but to no avail.
Right dead center of the house. BIG tree too. 

I got lucky in a way though...the house is an A frame...very strong. Tree snapped, and the butt end went through the roof at the bottom.
I am into it for around $2200. My friend is a pro builder, and he was on site within an hour..
Damage is minimal, considering how big the tree was and what could have happened.
First time in 20 years of doing such things.. 

Be safe everyone.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 24, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Must have been stupid because I spent about 8 hours in the ER.
> I had cut a strip up to the highway and powerlines. Shovel came in an logged it out. Went back today and we were going to push the remaining leaners away from the powerlines. Pretty nice spruce 30" to 40" and tall, 3 nice logs and a top to a tree.
> The fifth tree I fell I was watching the tree when it started to go and when it hit the ground it flipped up a chunk the shovel had left. Thought I was way in the clear. I had backed up about 15 feet and to the side from the stump. Chunk landed right on me. Knocked me down and landed across my hips. It was about 10' long and maybe 8" through.
> Nothing broke but boy am I sore even with some painkillers. Feel pretty lucky though as it could have been a lot worse.
> ...



Thanks for sharing. Glad you're still here to tell the tale.

Now, "look for chunks" is embroidered into my safety folder in my brain.


----------



## coastalfaller (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you're OK. Could have been much worse.


----------



## brian660 (Feb 24, 2012)

if you start having trouble breathing, chest pains or start coughing get to the ER immediately, pelvis/hip injuries sometimes lead to blood clots. Even if its just bruised the possibility is there. I fractured my hip about 8 years ago and a couple weeks later I went to bed with some soreness in my chest, the next morning I woke up and the pain was still there and on the way into work I started coughing uncontrollably, after I pulled over and the coughing partially subsided I noticed little spatters of blood on my windshield, the doctor told me I passed a blood clot and when it got to my lungs it burst.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 24, 2012)

Dang! Glad you are still vertical. I know I can't move too fast these days, just hope I can remember your story when the time comes that I need to.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you're ok. Its always the dumbest things when you think about it afterward. I took a wrap to the hat two days ago. pushed er tight to my head. Mousetrap in a big ugly top that I should have seen. Like Bob said though, you'll be back! Hope you heal up fast!


----------



## wowzers (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you're ok. Be safe.


----------



## Humptulips (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes,
Tough to get out of bed this morning. Found a lot of new sore spots.
Computer chair is the only place that is comfortable so I may up my post numbers in the next few days.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 24, 2012)

You always expect it to throw things back at you from above, not from the ground. I suppose the motto is: "Always expect the unexpected."

It's just astonishing how slow will time travel, when things start to move fast towards your head.

I'm sorry for your misfortune, yet I'd like to say thanks for telling the details. I'll check the chunks from now on.

Sam


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad you are still here to post. Heck of a deal when you hit your lay just right and still get hurt:mad2:


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 24, 2012)

*Hump; that hurt just reading it .*

I'm glad your ok . The guy that broke me in was from Darrington . The first nice yree he had me fallafter we had worked together for a couple months eas a hemlock about 3' on the stump . I swamped it out and started the face cut. He tapped me on the shoulder and gave the kill th saw sign .
He asked me what I had forgot to do . I looked everything over and said nothin I think . Then he asked me what the chunck that was laying at a 45 degree angle was going to do when the tree came off the stump and hit the ground . When I looked at it I realized it was going to plow me somewhere between the knee and the chest . . I bucked it into small chunks and threw it dow into the draw the tree would bridge .


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 24, 2012)

Since then I've had to do that hundreds of times . No doubt he saved me alot of pain or death . . 

I'm working in crotch deep snow now and I really have to work my eyes and brain hard before I fall anything . Cant run . Often I have to make myself go out in front and swamp out as I'm mostly falling snags thru reprod . The older I get the less I like to go for a stroll. 

What happened to you is why I hate cutting with iron close . The shovel should have grabbed th chunk and thrown it out of the way . . I've done it lots but never like it .


----------



## madhatte (Feb 24, 2012)

Geeze, glad you're OK. Goes to show anything can happen, even with proper precautions. Everybody stay safe!


----------



## RPM (Feb 24, 2012)

*You're not the only one lately ....*

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/193408.htm

Saw this on the Chainsaw site so you're not the only one. Never have met Brad and know he is not a faller by trade but he his certainly not what I would consider to be a newbie when it comes to chainsaws. He is well known on AS.

He's got a pretty good vid of what could have been a coroners investigation. Watch it through to the end.

Gave me the willies and a good reminder of why you always, always look up.

Sh*t can happen to any of us at any time no matter how experienced or not.

Be safe everyone!


----------



## hardmaple (Feb 24, 2012)

I also am glad to here you are o.k. I tell the guys that I work with that every day you do not get it is one day closer that you are.The guys that have been logging there whole lives understand what I am saying but the few newcomers we have do not get it.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 25, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Must have been stupid because I spent about 8 hours in the ER.
> I had cut a strip up to the highway and powerlines. Shovel came in an logged it out. Went back today and we were going to push the remaining leaners away from the powerlines. Pretty nice spruce 30" to 40" and tall, 3 nice logs and a top to a tree.
> The fifth tree I fell I was watching the tree when it started to go and when it hit the ground it flipped up a chunk the shovel had left. Thought I was way in the clear. I had backed up about 15 feet and to the side from the stump. Chunk landed right on me. Knocked me down and landed across my hips. It was about 10' long and maybe 8" through.
> Nothing broke but boy am I sore even with some painkillers. Feel pretty lucky though as it could have been a lot worse.
> ...



Glad to hear you are okay pard! I have seen accidents like that happen to guys ranging from greenhorns, to guys with vast amounts of experience and time under their hat. Falling timber is just one of those jobs where the potential for accidents to happen to you is exponential, and you can always see where you should have done something different after the fact. Heal up, and get back out there all the wiser.


----------



## dancan (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad to hear that that your OK .
Thanks for posting the hard lesson learned about "cause and effect'' .


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 26, 2012)

No doubt a tough one, i am glad you are ok. Theres has seemed to be an excesss of downed old dead wood on a number of my recent jobs, keeping track of what is going to hit what is a bigone. Sometimes I hate to cut this or that knowing its going to dull my chain a little, old locust laying around or whatever, but that stuff will get you. 

You are among the most valued members here in my book, tons of knowledge, thanks for being honest, even the best can have an accident. Hang in there.


----------



## dancan (Feb 26, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I am glad you are not seriously hurt, or worse. It's all a matter of time...if we are out there long enough, our "luck" will run out...can't beat the law of averages.
> 
> I know this all too well....yesterday I was pushing a tree beside a house...and my chopper cut too much...cut it about completely off the stump...I panicked and tried to push it away...but to no avail.
> Right dead center of the house. BIG tree too.
> ...




Not to derail the thread but that sucks in a different way , at least no one was hurt .
Where's the pics ?


----------



## Humptulips (Feb 26, 2012)

*Thanks again guys*

I've had lots of time sitting around to give this thought.
I think one of the things that got me in trouble was getting in a hurry. As a cutter I'm not the fastest guy out there. Anymore I don't really care about getting a record amount of work done in a day. After all I'm the only one that gets a smaller paycheck if I don't get a lot done in a day.
When people are waiting on me though that old mentality of hurry up comes back. 
I think if I hadn't been is such a hurry I would have saw what was right in front of me.
Moral of the story for me is take your time and don't get in a rush.

Feeling better and another week I'll probably be in pretty good shape.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

Hump . I don't know if you ever did . But I have let the shovel hand know that I'll get to it when I do . Or I'de have a talk with him with a soft hammer . . 

A guy can't get in a hurry . 
Dont let them ass sitters get you hurt . Any girl can run a hyd. shovel . But I've never met a girl timber faller .


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 26, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> But I've never met a girl timber faller .



I've heard of a few. Jagger Jenny comes to mind.

And another woman that cut with her husband in Oregon.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I've heard of a few. Jagger Jenny comes to mind.
> 
> And another woman that cut with her husband in Oregon.



Ya . I've heard of 1 . But she mostly was a bucker ..Course I've never cut down south secpt for when I was young . 

If your brain and eye balls know what to do with a piece of iron most any body can make it work . 

Same isn't true for fallin timber your eyes , brain and body have to function pretty perfectly unified . .having distractions messes that up .


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Hump ; hows the healing coming .??


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 22, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Hump ; hows the healing coming .??



Not going as fast as I had hoped. Went in and seen my Doc. He gave me the full reading on my cat scan. Seems I tore the tissue that connects my leg muscles to my pelvis. He had a name for it but I forget. It'll heal but it heals slower than a torn muscle or a bruise. I can walk around good but not so much for the brush. I'm good on a sidewalk but I walk kind of like a duck. 
For a long time I couldn't lay down to sleep but chest is better so I can use the bed. Girlfriend gave me a hug the other day and I had to tell her to ease off so it's still a little tender but that healing nicely. Pelvis though seems to be healing slow though.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm glad some parts are doing better. Feell bad for u for the parts that arn't ! I hope u are able to take it easy and heal . Don't get frustrated . Take er easy . Good time to catch up on some of the easier stuff .


----------

